# climate control



## sungard14 (Sep 6, 2005)

howdy folks new here, been reading and the site is bitch'n. so i've learned that im the sucker for buying a digital climate control, however i did, anybody know where i can get a wiring diagram for a s14 silvia? any help would be more than rad!
S14 KA-T


----------

